# Best Super Power



## Jin (Apr 30, 2020)

If you could have one, what would it be?

Mine is instant teleportation. Including anyone or anything I am touching.


----------



## Joliver (Apr 30, 2020)

Finally, a tough thread to consider. 

Temporal manipulation. Final answer.


----------



## Robdjents (Apr 30, 2020)

Jin said:


> If you could have one, what would it be?
> 
> Mine is instant teleportation. Including anyone or anything I am touching.


Ditto

10chars


----------



## Seeker (Apr 30, 2020)

I've always wished to have the powerful ability to time travel. Infinite time travel.


----------



## Blacktail (Apr 30, 2020)

Healing .....


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 30, 2020)

Joliver said:


> Finally, a tough thread to consider.
> 
> Temporal manipulation. Final answer.



What you speak of?


----------



## j2048b (Apr 30, 2020)

Eh man thats a tuff one.... Immortality.....that way i could do anything id suppose


----------



## bvs (Apr 30, 2020)

I'd like to be infinitely happy


----------



## Boytoy (Apr 30, 2020)

Psycho-kinesis is what I pick


----------



## CantTouchThis (Apr 30, 2020)

Invisibility? Duhhhhhhhh. I could just take my clothes off, turn invisible and walk into the womens changing rooms, I mean is there anything else better than that?

I can also get that ****er back who stole my bench that one time at the gym. A plate might accidently managed to fall on his foot from nowhere.


----------



## CJ (Apr 30, 2020)

Mind reading, so I don't have to constantly ask my teenage daughter "what's wrong honey?".


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 30, 2020)

Do I have to choose just one? 

Time Travel (includes teleportation) + Invisibility + Telepathy FTW.


----------



## Jin (Apr 30, 2020)

NbleSavage said:


> Do I have to choose just one?
> 
> Time Travel (includes teleportation) + Invisibility + Telepathy FTW.



Should’ve stuck with just one: Omnipotence!


----------



## bigdog (Apr 30, 2020)

tough one! I would go immortality but after all I've seen im unsure I'd want to be alive in 100 more years! I'd probably choose a healing power and use it to help children with health issues.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Apr 30, 2020)

Immortal like a norse god!


----------



## Bobbyloads (Apr 30, 2020)

Seeker said:


> I've always wished to have the powerful ability to time travel. Infinite time travel.



Think this would be the best one for me as well.

You can travel back buy Amazon and Microsoft stock travel back to the future cash it out. Go back and fix bad moments in your life pretty much do everything you need to set up your family for eternity I was going to say add stay the same age so you can live forever but I would not want to stick around and watch everyone I love around me drop like flies for ever. 

I like this one.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 30, 2020)

bigdog said:


> tough one! I would go immortality but after all I've seen im unsure I'd want to be alive in 100 more years! I'd probably choose a healing power and use it to help children with health issues.



Aww. Linemen really are all nothing but big softies on the inside.

My 200lb 6th grader got flagged for "accidentally" stepping on a kids nuts on the field...cries when dog shelter commercials come on haha. You're all the same.



I'd take time travel so I can watch the aliens build the pyramids and shit like that.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 30, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Think this would be the best one for me as well.
> 
> You can travel back buy Amazon and Microsoft stock travel back to the future cash it out. Go back and fix bad moments in your life pretty much do everything you need to set up your family for eternity I was going to say add stay the same age so you can live forever but I would not want to stick around and watch everyone I love around me drop like flies for ever.
> 
> I like this one.



Come on bro. Have't you seen Back to the Future? You can only go back in time to see shit. Can't be altering the space-time continuum or you'll destroy the universe.


----------



## ripper (Apr 30, 2020)

Time travel would be a good one but I think I'd be happy with just the ability to see the future...   You'd be able to "anticipate" whats going to happen in the next 10 sec, 10 min, 10 years and make moves that you can use for yours and everyone's benefit.  You'd become the best stock trading/sports betting/card playing/negotiator/business man/philanthropist the world had ever seen.



I'd think with the ability to Time Travel, one would lose any connection to a particular time.  Ie, why would I stay where I am "now" if I can be anywhere I want on the timeline?  College was a fun time but if I went back and relived it with the knowledge I have now, then I'd likely be in a very different place "now".


----------



## DEADlifter (Apr 30, 2020)

My initial thought was invisibility, But CantTouchThis used that one.  So now I am going with The Force. With the Force you can control inanimate objects as well as the minds of people.  And... you can choke a mofo out with your mind.

With the force and time travel you could go back and bone pre-Rodman Carmen Elektra


----------



## Bobbyloads (Apr 30, 2020)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Come on bro. Have't you seen Back to the Future? You can only go back in time to see shit. Can't be altering the space-time continuum or you'll destroy the universe.



I would be altering the shit out of it lol


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 30, 2020)

Bringing dead loved ones back to life


----------



## Seeker (Apr 30, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


> Bringing dead loved ones back to life



That will happen  when Jesus returns.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 30, 2020)

Seeker said:


> That will happen  when Jesus returns.



Made me think of this. Can't sit still when I hear it. Great song for the current times.


----------



## chandy (Apr 30, 2020)

honestly bobbyloads basically took my answer. go back in time and set my whole life up for myself.


----------



## GearGoddess (Apr 30, 2020)

This is fun! 

Ability to fly and be invisible... I can't pick which I want more... I need both. Lol


----------



## Bobbyloads (Apr 30, 2020)

Seeker said:


> That will happen  when Jesus returns.



......................


----------



## Texan69 (Apr 30, 2020)

CantTouchThis said:


> Invisibility? Duhhhhhhhh. I could just take my clothes off, turn invisible and walk into the womens changing rooms, I mean is there anything else better than that?
> 
> I can also get that ****er back who stole my bench that one time at the gym. A plate might accidently managed to fall on his foot from nowhere.



I second this


----------



## snake (Apr 30, 2020)

Ability to fly. Scared to death of heights for as long as I can remember so this may help. Cleaning out the chimney flue would no longer be such a white-knuckle ride.


----------



## snake (Apr 30, 2020)

NFW to time travel. Last thing I want to do is travel 5 years into the future only to see 2 dates on my grave stone.


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 30, 2020)

I will take this one. Sure. Just try to keep me locked the the house. I’ll eat my way out.


----------



## BrotherJ (Oct 18, 2021)

Time travel - then I could go back in time and set myself up financially (hello early Amazon, Google, Microsoft, Apple investments) and live like a ****ing king. I wouldn't want to be immortal. Living about 70-80 years old sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## shackleford (Oct 18, 2021)

I wish my snooze button stopped time. That would be great.


----------



## flenser (Oct 18, 2021)

Fluent in all human languages past and present.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Oct 18, 2021)

j2048b said:


> Eh man thats a tuff one.... Immortality.....that way i could do anything id suppose


I've seen couple movies with this plot. The main character always has a desire to die after so long.  Always being a loner, because when he gets attached to someone. He knows they will die and he will outlive them. This includes spouse and offspring.  

Think about it


----------



## #TheMatrix (Oct 18, 2021)

flenser said:


> Fluent in all human languages past and present.


For this one. There was a guy on YouTube. Who learned many languages. And there's some conspiracy that claims he was killed by some powerfull people.    I'll try to get some links for ya.



Edit. Here's a link. The guy blew my mind when he interacts with people.


----------



## FearThaGear (Oct 18, 2021)

Invincibility.

I would like to be able to do some of the crazy things that I like to do and some that I know that I can't do without dying.

I mean, imagine being able to jump off of a sky scraper and land on your feet then just walk away.

Fear would be non existent.

I could add "I don't" to the beginning of my handle lol


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Oct 18, 2021)

I’d take Bruce Wayne’s power- being filthy fucking rich. Money gets everything done


----------



## DEADlifter (Oct 20, 2021)

FearThaGear said:


> Invincibility.
> 
> I would like to be able to do some of the crazy things that I like to do and some that I know that I can't do without dying.
> 
> ...


Do you have to heal like Deadpool or you're just instantly G2G?


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 20, 2021)

When I grow up I wanna annihilate King Kong and Godzilla in a triple threat match.

Then I will fly on down to Brazil and bone me some big butt Latina ladies.

Then I will eat a big spicy burrito bigger than my own head and use the gas propulsion to propel me back to the United States where I will singlehandedly eliminate government corruption once and for all.

Then I will sit around the campfire and sing Kumbaya while making fire roasted chicken kabobs.


----------



## FearThaGear (Oct 20, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> Do you have to heal like Deadpool or you're just instantly G2G?


Ha!

Nah, I want bullets bouncing off of my chest.

I'm talking about Superman invincibility.


----------



## DEADlifter (Oct 20, 2021)

FearThaGear said:


> Ha!
> 
> Nah, I want bullets bouncing off of my chest.
> 
> I'm talking about Superman invincibility.


Sign me up.


----------



## Adrenolin (Oct 20, 2021)

Ability to absorb other's powers to use as my own.  I'd be coming for all of you! Lol


----------



## FearThaGear (Oct 20, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Ability to absorb other's powers to use as my own.  I'd be coming for all of you! Lol


Cheater 😂


----------



## shackleford (Oct 20, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Ability to absorb other's powers to use as my own.  I'd be coming for all of you! Lol


are you sylar?


----------



## Dungeon Dweller (Oct 20, 2021)

The ability to see into the future.

Yes, the Packers win the conference and no, you die a virgin, to the two guys who I see asking me those questions.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 20, 2021)

The ability to call upon all other super powers at will.


----------



## Trump (Oct 20, 2021)

I will just be Harry Potter he can do what the fuck he wants. Invisible, fly, teleport,  he could of banged hermione too at any point


----------



## DEADlifter (Oct 20, 2021)

Trump said:


> I will just be Harry Potter he can do what the fuck he wants. Invisible, fly, teleport,  he *should* of banged hermione too at any point



Fixed it for ya.


----------



## PZT (Oct 20, 2021)

best superpower would be to make a female squirt telepathically


----------



## Trump (Oct 20, 2021)

PZT said:


> best superpower would be to make a female squirt telepathically


I do that now just by flexing


----------



## Pooh6369 (Oct 20, 2021)

Time travel just to see winners on various sports, bet them in Vegas. Get paid!!


----------



## Trump (Oct 20, 2021)

Pooh6369 said:


> Time travel just to see winners on various sports, bet them in Vegas. Get paid!!


Surely lottery numbers would be less hassle


----------



## Pooh6369 (Oct 20, 2021)

Trump said:


> Surely lottery numbers would be less hassle


Totally agree 👍


----------



## Adrenolin (Oct 20, 2021)

shackleford said:


> are you sylar?


Good show, but I'm pretty sure I'm not a psychopath


----------



## shackleford (Oct 20, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Good show, but I'm pretty sure I'm not a psychopath


lol you just made me think of that. I actually had to look up the guy's name because I forgot.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 21, 2021)

The ability to shit gold coins. 

I would be able to buy myself an army of superheros. I win.


----------

